# Attitude goofed in my favor!



## SherwoodForest (Jul 6, 2009)

I had ordered some low cost beans from De Shamaan seeds and recieved the high end beans instead. I was suposed to get 2 packs of 12 beans of widow skunk, costing 24 bucks a pack. Instead I got 2 packs of 12 beans of White Widow that cost over 100 bucks a pack!


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jul 6, 2009)

BONUS


----------



## 420benny (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe the shipping crew was just on a "break"?:ccc:  Good score!


----------



## hanfhead (Jul 6, 2009)

*Community Chest:*
Stoner error in your favor, collect 24 WW beans.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, the White Widow costs that much? What's in it?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 7, 2009)

It is common knowledge that all good breeders soak their premo WW seeds in the menstrual blood of a virgin to ensure female plants! and have you priced virgin blood these days? Yikes!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 7, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Wow, the White Widow costs that much? What's in it?


I have no clue, I ordered 24 dollar seeds. But it is common for some strains to be expensive. And I saw your post reguarding the descriptions on Attitudes site, well here is the description for these, seems better than most descriptions.
Brazilian and South Indian: Sativa/Indica 60/40

Indoor Flowering: 56-70 days 
Outdoor Flowering Time: 70 to 84 days or end of October 
Indoor Yield: up to 500 grams per m2 

12 Regular *Cannabis Seeds* per pack


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 7, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I had ordered some low cost beans from De Shamaan seeds and recieved the high end beans instead. I was suposed to get 2 packs of 12 beans of widow skunk, costing 24 bucks a pack. Instead I got 2 packs of 12 beans of White Widow that cost over 100 bucks a pack!



 Woo Hoo .  I would spend a few of the saved bucks on a lottery ticket


----------

